# Eleaf Ijust 2 glass tank?



## Tinus_Taljaard (9/2/18)

Hi guys. I was wondering if anyone knows where I can buy a replacement glass tank for my eleaf ijust 2? The vape fell and the tank broke, I already took the whole unit apart but can't seem to find one for the ijust 2 for sale anywhere. If anyone knows, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## franshorn (9/2/18)

Here you go:
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/ijust-2-replacement-glass/

http://eciggies.co.za/ELeaf-Ijust2-REPLACEMENT-GLASS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinus_Taljaard (9/2/18)

franshorn said:


> Here you go:
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/ijust-2-replacement-glass/
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/ELeaf-Ijust2-REPLACEMENT-GLASS



Thanks!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/2/18)

If you cant find it anywhere fasttech is the best bet. Below is the link, you can get 2 replacement tanks for R130

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10020953/4507300-authentic-eleaf-ijust-2-clearomizer-replacement. 
I have a Ijust2 that I dont use, but dont think its economical to send it considering the courier charges.


----------

